# Broken Shifter



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

<IMG SRC=http://users.nlamerica.com/racoleman/img00001.jpg>

Does anyone here have one of these laying around? Maybe you are using it for a paper weight or something. If so I would like to find you another paper weight and work out a swap. John Deere wants $336.00 for a new one. I haven’t started shopping junk yards for a used one yet. 

It fit’s a 51 B John Deere or any B John Deere with a serial number of B201000 or higher. The John Deere parts books list it as part number AB 4947 and describes it as: Shifter B2588R or B3476 R, under drive, with yoke.

If you have one of those look around and see if you have any of the following:
B3605 R Pinion 4th and 6th sliding 18 teeth
B2417 R Gear, countershaft Idler 20 and 30 teeth
B2463 R Disk clutch drive
AB 3474 R Brake B2368 R Pulley with lining

All of the above are for a B John Deere with serial number B201000 or higher.

:cpu:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Can I assume that was suposded to be one peice? Looks like it has been fixed a few times there. 

$336????? WOW that seems like a lot of cash for a shift fork   If you don't hear from him, try PMing Partsman. He sells used parts for tractors, and may have one. Good luck, and I hope you get her back together.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks for the reply Ingersoll444. Yes, it is suppose to be one peice. Yes, it shows signs of two repair attempts in it's past. Doesn't show in the picture but looks like on the last attempt they tried to weld it with out removing it from transmission. I suspect that what was needed all along was a bearing replaced on the sliding gear shaft. 

I bought this old tractor knowing it had problems but have wanted one ever since I was a small child. Thought restoring one would be a way to learn all about it and also make it truly mine, not just something I bought. Looks like I'm going to get my money's worth in the learning department.

:cpu:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I know how you feel about $ in the learning department, John! 
My first 8N, I spent $2K on and I think I ended up pouring at least 70% of that amount back into the thing for repairs and updates within the first year! 

Let me see what I can do to help you locate your part! I am diligently working behind the scenes here at TF.com to get a dealer and parts network setup for not only locating good dealers and parts suppliers in your areas, but all over the Internet and actually have them available to chat here on the forum. Should be something that can launch down the road.

Andy


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks Andy any help will be appreciated. New things comming down the pike sounds great.


:cpu:


----------



## thresher52 (Aug 16, 2010)

Did you have any luck finding a shifter? I also have a 51 B with same part broken... Took it apart 2 years ago and now I can't figure out how to put things back after getting new part.. My manual doesn't show the right break down does anyone have a better picture of how things go together..?


----------



## Stewardship (Sep 17, 2010)

*Any Salvage Yards near Dublin?*

Aloha John,

I have some implements coming from Albritton Equipment on Highway 441, near Spring Hill. I am trying to find a 3-pt hitch for a JD 4310 (mine was stolen). Do you know of any tractor salvage yards in the Macon/Dublin area? If I can include the hitch in the shipment, I would save $$$. Thanks!

Eddie Clark in Hawaii.


----------

